# Anyone know where to find THICK dress socks?



## midtownmainer (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I am looking for the easy way out here, as opposed to searching through all the major retailers online and in NYC. From years on the lacrosse field, my feet have become a bit contorted and I now need to by dress shoes that are _slightly _larger than normal. For this reason, I could use some thicker dress socks and am open to all colors and patterns (I try to mix it up, sock-wise)

:icon_smile_big:

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Smart Wool*

I've been very happy with Smart Wool socks for a decade now (smartwool.com). They offer a full range of socks, thick and thin, dressy and casual. They do offer some dressier socks in heavier format. Gotta' look around their website!

While they don't carry every model, The Sock Co. (sockcompany.com) always has great prices.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Smart Wool socks are great, but I'm not sure they're very dressy. 

I too would be interested in some thick wool dress socks.


----------



## midtownmainer (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, I too have been a huge fan of Smartwool for a long time now. My Maine roots dictated the need for some warm socks  However, now that I am wearing C&Js and the like, I think I need to get something a little dressier.


----------



## max b (Dec 11, 2009)

ever tried at Paul Stuart in NYC ? Maybe you can find something interesting. They have a very nice casual socks department.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

These are my favorites. Technically they're casual socks, but the darker colors work just fine with suits and dress shoes. And they're quite thick:


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't think there's really such a thing as a thick dress sock. It's a bit of a contradiction in terms.

What you could do, however, is wear a pair of 'footie' liner socks under your dress socks. B/c they are footies, they won't show at all (ankle-length liners might create a tell-tale outline under your dress socks) but they could give you the extra padding you desire.

IIRC, UnderArmour and many other athletic-wear suppliers offer thin footie or ankle socks; I see them at Marshall's from time to time.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Try sports shops. I wear solid colour football socks with my kilt, blue,green,black, cream,red.


----------



## jbrickma (Oct 16, 2007)

Turnbull and Asser. Wait for sale time -- deep discounts.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Thorlo. I think it's thorlo.com. I have several of their "uniform" socks. They aren't dressy but they do have over-the-calf and they are about as thick as you'll find. Only a few, very few, colors unless you want to explore their countless athletic variations and wear camo with your PAs.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

These should be thick enough.

https://www.thorlo.com/socks/army-socks/over-calf/181.php?color_id=4


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

The problem w/ OTC boot socks is that they look like boot socks (i.e., are made of a noticeably coarser, heavier knit) all the way up--not really the thing to wear with a suit or pair of dressy trousers, especially when you sit down and expose your ankles and lower legs.

OTOH, a pair of these worn under a pair of, say, Gold Toe or Viccel OTC dress socks could be the ticket:

Here's a ThorLo OTC that might be useful too:
https://www.thorlo.com/socks/dress-socks/over-calf/457.php


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

might work well.


----------



## kemalony (May 22, 2009)

You may have look at for 100% Cotton Mercerized and 70%Wool 30% Silk dress socks.


----------



## midtownmainer (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your helpful suggestions. I will take a gander down to Paul Stuart and then may just buy some online from your links. 

Cheers


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

McGregor Socks has a line called "Happy Foot" which are quite thick and comfortable. I use them for the shoes that stretched a little too much over time. The solid colours can pass off as dress socks.
.
I'm not sure where they are available in the US but they are suppose to be available at Army & Navy Stores. They are a popular brand here in Canada.


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker (Sep 9, 2009)

Since there are not such thing as thick dress socks I wear two socks in each foot


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

*Marcoliani Extra Fine Boot Socks*



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> might work well.


I have purchased these Marcoliani "Extra Fine Boot Socks" from Mr. Kabbaz and have been delighted with both the socks and the service.

They are close to the definition of "thick dress socks". Not really as thick as a Smartwool boot sock and look great with leisure shoes. The navy and black versions can "pass" as dress socks. Spring for the longer length. The wool feels fantastic, washes well and with flat air drying have not shrunk.

Expensive but worth it IMO.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Try Clarks in NYC. They have nice socks. Cotton, Babmboo/Merino, and Merino. 

Thick socks, nice prices and.....

A nice return policy (if you don't like em after wearing em, full refund). You can also return for an exchange at any time. We're talking a lifetime supply on each pair you buy. 

--Theoden


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Ralph Lauren Polo makes a line of all cotton (or mostly cotton) socks that are thicker than your standard dress sock like a Gold Toe or something. I bought these in black, navy and charcoal for the same reason (larger shoe than foot) and love them.

I only wear all cotton, or mostly cotton socks here in GA. Wool is too warm for my feets, and makes my shoes stink!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Mazama said:


> I have purchased these Marcoliani "Extra Fine Boot Socks" from Mr. Kabbaz and have been delighted with both the socks and the service.
> 
> They are close to the definition of "thick dress socks". Not really as thick as a Smartwool boot sock and look great with leisure shoes. The navy and black versions can "pass" as dress socks. Spring for the longer length. The wool feels fantastic, washes well and with flat air drying have not shrunk.
> 
> Expensive but worth it IMO.


Thank you very much! I was enjoying mine also, but during one week's laundry they somehow ended up in Joelle's drawer. Haven't seen them since.


----------

